# Removing stubborn Cyberdefender.



## mrpdurante (Apr 21, 2012)

Well over a year ago, I bought a an antivirus program Cyberdefender. It slowed down my PC and I did not renew the service after the year was up. Sometime had gone by and I didn't use an antivirus program. I did a scan with Malwarebytes and removed several malware programs. I did an overall scan with Hitman Pro and no viruses were found. Last week I installed AVG 2012, did a quick scan and no viruses were found, but my PC slowed down to a crawl. So I uninstalled it, went to control panel and found no sign of Cyberdefender. However, under security center in control panel, it came up that Cyberdefender, was currently running and updated. I reran Malwarebytes, it didn't turn up, I went to Safety Mode and it still didn't turn up in Control Panel. I can't figure out were it is located unless it's hiding in the registry. Is there any way of getting rid of it or should I do a complete reinstall and start from the beginning? Any help would be aprreciated as I'm getting frustrated. I have an older PC it's a Dell Dimension 4400 with a Pentium 4 processor at 1.7GHz. I use Windows XP 32 bit with service pack 3.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try the uninstaller in this article below:
Remove CyberDefender – How The Hell Do I uninstall CyberDefender?_UninstallTips.com


----------

